# monster mirror and PB gar



## FERAL ONE (Apr 8, 2011)

our first good trip of the year and i ended up with my personal best gar at 56.25 " and my personal best mirror carp. don't know the weight but it was a fat pig !!! been a while since i had anything to post but i wanted to share these with yall.


----------



## Bowfisher (Apr 8, 2011)

Nice fish!!


----------



## Hard Core (Apr 8, 2011)

Great fish, congrats.


----------



## Michael (Apr 8, 2011)

Purty fish


----------



## Pointpuller (Apr 10, 2011)

Very nice.  Thanks for the look.


----------



## killitgrillit (Apr 11, 2011)

very nice, you get Ethan on any fish.


----------



## Old Winchesters (Apr 11, 2011)

cool , very nice


----------



## eman1885 (Apr 12, 2011)

nice, i like the way them mirror carp look, but i've mever shot one.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Apr 12, 2011)

killitgrillit said:


> very nice, you get Ethan on any fish.



he shot very well ! hit a sucker on a dead run and smoked him ! i will get some shots of him up soon. the wind killed us yesterday, we only shot 5 and they were all deep fish. hopefully thursday or friday will be a good time for killin' !


----------

